# Quake-Catcher Network (Usa o teu portátil como um sismografo)



## fablept (23 Mai 2011 às 18:07)

A ideia é simples, alguns portáteis contem acelerômetros para proteger os discos rigidos de quedas, como são muito sensíveis conseguem tambem registar sismos.

Os portáteis compatíveis:
-Macintosh fabricado a partir de 2005
-IBM Thinkpad fabricado a partir de 2003
-Alguns HP (fabricados a partir de 2007) com a tecnologia 3D Motion Data Protection System (ainda não é suportado)
-Alguns ACER (fabricados a partir de 2007) com a tecnologia Gravisense (ainda não suportado)

Façam o download do software - http://qcn.stanford.edu/downloads/index.php#Network

E transformam o vosso portátil num sismógrafo  Podem enviar os dados online, fazendo parte de um projecto global.

Ainda não encontrei um bom estudo sobre a sensibilidade dos acelerômetros, mas não esperem a sensibilidade dos "verdadeiros" sismógrafos..talvez apenas a partir de magnitude 3/4(?), apenas supondo.


----------



## fablept (30 Jun 2011 às 21:13)

No mapa encontra-se alguns sensores aqui em Portugal..
http://qcn.stanford.edu/sensor/maptrig.php?timeint=M

Alguem que tenha os sensores da QCN pode dar algum tipo de feedback?


----------

